
Show HN: Kdo – Deployless Development on Kubernetes - stepro
https://github.com/stepro/kdo
======
stepro
Kdo is a command line tool that enables developers to run, develop and test
code changes in a realistic deployed setting without having to deal with the
complexity of Kubernetes deployment and configuration.

With Kdo, you can:

\- run a command in a Kubernetes cluster _without any deployment_ ;

\- build and use a custom image to run a command _without any registry_ ;

\- inherit pod configuration from an existing workload _instead of deploying_
;

\- replace existing pods while running a command to _evaluate end-to-end
behavior_.

